# Today's Recipe: Fruit Salad



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

America's test Kitchen sent this recipe to me this morning. Looks good, especially since I've been thinking about making a nice fruit sald. Maybe you'll like it ... personally, I don't see the need for so much additional sugar, but I've not yet tested the recipe.
Shel

*Ginger, Honeydew, Mango, and Blueberry Salad
*Cantaloupe can be substituted for the honeydew although the color contrast with the mango won't be as vivid.

Makes 6 cups 
1 Tbs grated lime zest from 4 limes (zest limes before juicing) 
1 cup lime juice (from grated limes and additional 3-4 limes as needed) 
1/4 cup granulated sugar 
Pinch table salt 
1 Tbs minced or grated fresh ginger
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
1/2 small honeydew melon, seeds and rinds removed, cut into 1-inch pieces (about 2 cups) 
1 mango (about 10 ounces), peeled, pitted, and cut into 1/2-inch pieces (about 1 1/2 cups) 
1 pint fresh blueberries

Simmer lime juice, sugar, and salt in small, heavy-bottomed nonreactive saucepan over high heat until syrupy, honey-colored, and reduced to 1/4 cup, about 15 minutes. Off heat, add lime zest, ginger, and lemon juice; steep 1 minute to blend flavors, and strain. Combine fruit in medium bowl; pour warm dressing over and toss. Serve immediately at room temperature or cover with plastic wrap, refrigerate up to 4 hours, and serve chilled.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Yeah, I got that one too and was somewhat intrigued by it. Different from the "everything but the kitchen sink" kind of fruit salad you often see.

My guess is that the 1/4 cup of sugar is to balance the tartness of all that lime juice.

Jock


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

That was one thought I had. The other is that the recipe suggests the sauce be honey colred, so maybe the sugar is needed in order to caramelize the sauce somewhat.

Shel (trying to cut way back on sugar these days)


----------

